# Funk rolls to US Senior Open title



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Fred Funk set a tournament record by finishing 20-under par and won the U.S. Senior Open by six strokes on Sunday.

Funk shot a 7-under 65 on the final day at Crooked Stick and beat Hale Irwin's previous record set in 2000 by three strokes.


----------

